# Bow fishing lanier



## slammednissan97 (Jan 19, 2010)

I got a bow fishing set up just no one to go with the closest i get to bow fishing is carying it with me when we go out at night for striper fishing so if any one want to go shoot some fish let me know


----------



## hillbilly waterfowler (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm in Gainesville and would love to go sometime.  I don't have any equipment, but that doesn't mean I can't get some.  Only been once and that was with some buddies that lived in the Augusta area on Clarks Hill.  PM me and we'll sling some arrows at them.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to go all the time during the summer when it was too hot to catch bass.  I bet I shot and reeled in 1000 arrows, and never stuck a fish.  The closest I got was bringing back a big scale one time.  I haven't taken my bow-fishing setup out of the closet in probably 7 or 8 years now.


----------



## Michael (Jan 25, 2010)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I used to go all the time during the summer when it was too hot to catch bass.  I bet I shot and reeled in 1000 arrows, and never stuck a fish.  The closest I got was bringing back a big scale one time.  I haven't taken my bow-fishing setup out of the closet in probably 7 or 8 years now.



7-8 years is long enough to punish your bow for missing all those fish  Dust it off and I'm sure it will boat a few for you now


----------



## hudalla (Jan 26, 2010)

slammednissan97 said:


> I got a bow fishing set up just no one to go with the closest i get to bow fishing is carying it with me when we go out at night for striper fishing so if any one want to go shoot some fish let me know



I would go in a heart beat if you need a partner.  I have two bows but no boat to go at night.  I know of a couple of spots that will be great during the spawn.  Most of the time though I wait along the weed line at dawn and dusk when the carp float up to the surface.  Let me know when you wanna go and I can be there in an hour.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 27, 2010)

hudalla said:


> I would go in a heart beat if you need a partner.  I have two bows but no boat to go at night.  I know of a couple of spots that will be great during the spawn.  Most of the time though I wait along the weed line at dawn and dusk when the carp float up to the surface.  Let me know when you wanna go and I can be there in an hour.



You dont need a boat! Ill let yall know/bumb it up, when they get thick, ankle deep back in the new weeds!


----------



## slammednissan97 (Jan 30, 2010)

didnt think there was that many people into bow fishing in north ga i was just bored watching it on youtube one day and thought it would be fun so i went and bought some equipment but just havent had any luck yet. probley just because i look around docks when we are casting for bait at night and not in the mornings.


----------



## Michael (Jan 31, 2010)

slammednissan97 said:


> didnt think there was that many people into bow fishing in north ga i was just bored watching it on youtube one day and thought it would be fun so i went and bought some equipment but just havent had any luck yet. probley just because i look around docks when we are casting for bait at night and not in the mornings.



There are several World Champions who live here in GA... The President of the GBA lives in NE GA.


----------



## slammednissan97 (Jan 31, 2010)

well i didnt that. thats kinda cool i knew people are big into it in south ga and places with big swamps


----------



## hudalla (Apr 8, 2010)

The carp are moving shallow now, some spawing is going on.......I missed about a four foot gar yesterday.


----------



## MagSPot (Apr 14, 2010)

*hey*

i been wearing them out on lanier look me up facebook derrick white flowery branch age 24 got lots of pics posted got two in one shot a few times got decked out boat and lots of good places


----------



## hudalla (Apr 15, 2010)

MagSPot said:


> i been wearing them out on lanier look me up facebook derrick white flowery branch age 24 got lots of pics posted got two in one shot a few times got decked out boat and lots of good places



Good looking carp on fb dude.  Thats a sweet set up to.  If you ever need someone to go with I am down.  I have my own bow, all I need is a better boat.  Do I see a couple over ten in there?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 27, 2010)

Carp and gar are thick in the back of Young deer!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 27, 2010)

head up around Athens Boat Club....Gar central


----------



## BowShot (Apr 28, 2010)

Shot 9 this weekend, all about 5 pounds including a pound and a half Choi fish. I saw two of them back to back, it was strange I guess someone threw them into the lake.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Apr 29, 2010)

i am gonna be home in about 2 or 3 weeks i am gonna all the lakes and rivers i can find and maybe shoot a few tourneys i posted pics and specs of my boat on here if anybody wants to go just hit me up


----------



## gaharleyboy (May 1, 2010)

Me and a couple of buddies shot 43 the other night on lanier outta my old procraft bass boat, we posted pics on facebook, Cody ballenger


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (May 16, 2010)

PM me anytime.  I need a partner and a boat to get out on.  I usually go around Young Deer.  Would love to find someone to stick fish with!


----------



## GSUeagle73 (May 25, 2010)

I have been wanting to get into bowfishing for a while, I just don't have a boat.  I have a bow and I have the bass pro shop close.  All I need is someone that is willing to take me!!!  If anyone is looking for someone to go with them, PM me.  i would love to try to set up a trip.


----------

